# 4Rri\/Ed T0D4Y: Casio Gw-M5600Bc-1Er



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

My 2nd G-Shock arrived this morning. 

It came with the original strap. I should have stopped to take a picture, but hadn't really woken up properly so just sort of fitted the composite bracelet on autopilot.

*Box and manual all in place though ...as well as a spare surround for the body!*










Bracelet is unmarked (mint). Apparently they cost 45 quid new and are no longer sold anywhere. I paid 70 quid for everything above. No idea if that's too much or about the right price, but I saw it, loved it, and, not being a big fan of resin straps, I just thought I didn't want to pass it up.

*Seems to be about the perfect size for me.*



















*A quick word about the bracelet: It's REALLY comfortable, and quite light.*










*Twisting wrist round at funny angle reveals Frogman-style strap/bracelet fittings.*










As it happens I recently ordered some Frogman links in error to take a nato strap (had thought they might fit or be made to fit my Mudman but no.). So, when the black Maratac arrives that I had ordered for the Mudman, I might try it on this latest acquisition (even though I've since got some Suunto clips that will fit the Mudman, so I'll probably try it on both and see which takes it best).

This GW-M5600BC-1ER seems like a great watch to me. My Japan edition matte black Mudman is something I'm going to try and keep pristine unless I end up joining the army, in which case I'll wear it while shooting at Johnny Taliban. Till then though this M5600 BC is going to be my daily beater. The spare surround for the body means I don't have to worry about how I treat this one, and so it's really going to get an out and out real life tough test at every opportunity. 

It has plenty of nice functions: Waveceptor to auto-set the perfect time every day, solar charging, stopwatch, timer, world time, and five alarms, and it's water resistant to 200m as are all G-Shocks.

It slips under a shirt sleeve better than my Mudman or Pro-Trek, and it's got a nice sort of low-key anonymity to it which makes it balance well with slightly attention-seeking cuff links. :blush:

Final result: Me = :jump:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

It's been suggested to me that I post a compare-and-contrast shot...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Now I'm confused Rob... what strap did it came with? The original model comes with the one in your pictures... did it came with the other one that's off th watch in the first post?

I think it was a very nice catch, I had it in my Amazon wishlist and even on sale it never came below Â£100 (120 was the least I remember). They no longer have it but in France it sells for â‚¬120.

Oh, and BTW, have I ever told you I love your Reactor? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now I'm confused Rob... what strap did it came with? The original model comes with the one in your pictures... did it came with the other one that's off th watch in the first post?
> 
> I think it was a very nice catch, I had it in my Amazon wishlist and even on sale it never came below Â£100 (120 was the least I remember). They no longer have it but in France it sells for â‚¬120.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, have I ever told you I love your Reactor? :thumbsup:


That's interesting info! Thanks. I didn't know it was at all hard to find. I just noticed it and liked it a lot. 

It arrived in the post to me with the resin strap, although I put the composite bracelet on prior to taking the pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and BTW, have I ever told you I love your Reactor? :thumbsup:


Lol, I think you might have done.  ...But it's nice to hear again.

The Reactor doesn't get nearly as much wrist time as it deserves due to my recent flurry of watch-buying, although I've got my business head on now, so now more buying (anything!) for me till 2011! Eheheh. 

Latest G-Shock feels like a worthy purchase though for sure.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good stuff. That composite strap is much nicer than the resin.

I would probably wear those cuff links too! I'll have to do a photo of a watch with my Darlek cuff links one of these days.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice watch (no need for any other h34r, I sold one to another forum member a while back and now I want another, they look way more visually impressive on the bracelet.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a great looking watch and really stealthy too :assassin:.

Love the bracelet, you're going to want keep that mint no doubt!

BFN,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> My 2nd G-Shock arrived this morning.
> 
> It came with the original strap. I should have stopped to take a picture, but hadn't really woken up properly so just sort of fitted the composite bracelet on autopilot.
> 
> ...


Nice purchase, and a good price :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Om,very nice indeed,that's a good looking substantial strap to.


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice 5600 Om - a worthy addition to the collection. Quite understated for a 'G'  I wonder if it looks anything like this with it's clothes off?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My poor 1997'ish DW6600 waiting for a new jacket to arrive from 'the land of the free' - Should fix her up nicely  I had pretty much given up on ever wearing it again one I noticed the resin bezel had started to deteriorate (Cracking and falling to pieces :shocking: ) until the 'bay came to my rescue  It was a prezzie from an old friend and as such holds some good memories.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, how's the negative dial? Is it easy to read anywhere or do need bright light?


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> BTW, how's the negative dial? Is it easy to read anywhere or do need bright light?


Nice watch dude, loving the strap!

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Citiz, Ryan1984 & sam..

PaulT, I looks a lot squarer than yours in the nude. 

Kutusov, the negative display is not as contrasting as on the Mudman, although it's never hard to read as such (when it comes to really low light conditions the auto-backlight saves the day).


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

PaulT said:


> My poor 1997'ish DW6600 waiting for a new jacket to arrive from 'the land of the free' - Should fix her up nicely  I had pretty much given up on ever wearing it again one I noticed the resin bezel had started to deteriorate (Cracking and falling to pieces :shocking: ) until the 'bay came to my rescue  It was a prezzie from an old friend and as such holds some good memories.


Hi there,

Is that a 'one off' or is there a source for obsolete Casio parts like outer cases?, I could do with one or two cases for some oldies I have.

Cheers,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Never mind the watch, big :thumbsup: for the Star Trek cufflinks  !!!


----------



## watchjohir (Jul 18, 2010)

thats a v nice collection pal u heard of bape g shocks? they are pretty sweet too


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watchjohir said:


> thats a v nice collection pal u heard of bape g shocks? they are pretty sweet too


Errrr....


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

It can be sometimes be rewarding to learn how to get along with those who have vastly different tastes from oneself. I hope this turns out to be one of those occasions. :shutup:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> watchjohir said:
> 
> 
> > thats a v nice collection pal u heard of bape g shocks? they are pretty sweet too
> ...


Sorry, but that is horrible


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

I expect there are some significantly less horrible examples though. :blush2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I expect there are some significantly less horrible examples though. :blush2:


Sure there are... look at this one...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Defender said:


> [Hi there,
> 
> Is that a 'one off' or is there a source for obsolete Casio parts like outer cases?, I could do with one or two cases for some oldies I have.


Hi Defender,

Have you tried Derek at Tiktox.com?

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahahah grey! Your Brian Sewell avatar (with twitching mouth!) is just excellent!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Ahahah grey! Your Brian Sewell avatar (with twitching mouth!) is just excellent!!!!! :thumbup:


no....that really is graham


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Ahahah grey! Your Brian Sewell avatar (with twitching mouth!) is just excellent!!!!!
> ...


That's you off my Christmas card list, Lisa Bigmouth.







(Why isn't there a smiley for 'flounce'?)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> ...


shes a babe graham  and you know it......

good to see you about my man....hows it going....might have a spare half hour for coffee and buns this week


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> shes a babe graham  and you know it......


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

For the record, Brian Sewell is one of the most awesome men ever to have been born. :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> For the record, Brian Sewell is one of the most awesome men ever to have been born. :notworthy:


you saying graham aint?


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> For the record, Brian Sewell is one of the most awesome men ever to
> 
> have been born. :notworthy:


I've met him and I'm afraid to say he really isn't. He's a â‚¬[email protected]%!!

Lisa


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> good to see you about my man....hows it going....*might have a spare half hour for coffee and buns this week*


You're welcome anytime, *Chunky*, only now it's Earl Grey and Gypsy Creams









S'pose to be collecting a slightly newer MX-5 later this week, and was a bit nonplussed when the man at the garage told me you sit lower than in the Mk2.

Me and Mrs grey (Colin to our friends







) might have to adopt a new exit strategy - "Hey you, Passer-by! Help us out of this car and a silver shilling shall be your reward."

What do you think a likely reply might be?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Dave O said:


> I've met him and I'm afraid to say he really isn't. He's a â‚¬[email protected]%!!
> 
> Lisa


I wouldn't really contest that I suppose, although he is unashamedly a â‚¬[email protected]%, and he annunciates his elitist chauvinistic misogynistic classism with such well rounded sonorous vowel sounds that you just HAVE to like him.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > good to see you about my man....hows it going....*might have a spare half hour for coffee and buns this week*
> ...


im sure pat will think of something


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Too right. I still haven't worked out why she let me change it yet.

Om_nom_nom_Watches!

*I wouldn't really contest that I suppose, although he is unashamedly a â‚¬[email protected]%, and he annunciates his elitist chauvinistic misogynistic classism with such well rounded sonorous vowel sounds that you just HAVE to like him. *









*
*

*
*Exactly. Would like to see him doing some more travel/art documentaries on t'telly.

(haven't mastered the art of replying to more than one quote yet.)









G


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

MarkF said:


> Nice watch (no need for any other h34r, I sold one to another forum member a while back and now I want another, they look way more visually impressive on the bracelet.


It's quite an unusual bracelet as it happens...

At first I tried to remove a link with a link extractor, and then when it didn't seem to work, I had a closer look on the other side and realised that each link is actually held in place by a mini spring bar!

It's by far the most comfortable G-Shock bracelet or strap that I've tried, so if anyone knows of someone selling them, please make a post! I bet other forum members would be very happy to have the chance to buy one the same.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> [it's quite an unusual bracelet as it happens...
> 
> At first I tried to remove a link with a link extractor, and then when it didn't seem to work, I had a closer look on the other side and realised that each link is actually held in place by a mini spring bar!
> 
> It's by far the most comfortable G-Shock bracelet or strap that I've tried, so if anyone knows of someone selling them, please make a post! I bet other forum members would be very happy to have the chance to buy one the same.












I bought the conventional faced version with the resin and metal bracelet from Derek at Tiktox in April. At that time he also had the bracelet in stock too, but said that Casio had cranked the price up by an indecent amount and he had been forced to raise his price to follow. I paid just over Â£100 inc delivery, which made the bracelet proportionately better value, though nowhere near the deal you got.









It was easy to remove links and I started to wear it as my daily beater instead of a 200m Sports Kinetic (as per your collection, but on a Lumpy). Then I decided to buy the resin strap as I thought the bracelet looked skinny.

However, after reading this thread have reverted to the bracelet - I don't think my version has the same presence as the negative screen like yours - and you can't see the time when driving unless you turn the dial exactly face on.

God, isn't my life exciting?









Graham


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmm, I'm so used to seeing my own with the negative display that I'm no longer able to judge if yours suits that bracelet or not. My brain just sees something familiar-but-not, and does a backflip.


----------

